# NGD: Harmony acoustic/electric guitar (19 medium pics)



## Volsung (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello one and all. What we have here is an old (old) Harmony guitar. This is the Hollywood model I believe. I received this as an inheritance from distant family. It hadnt been played in at least 20 years. Needless to say, it needed a MAJOR over hall. 

On to the pictures. This is what it looked like when it was given to me. 
















Im still baffled by how filthy this was. 










Check out how old this string is. 















Those frets are disgusting. The neck stayed nice and straight though.

After whipping off the dust, cleaning all of the hardware, and cleaning the fretboard and frets this guitar finally looks presentable after years of nothing. 















Wowtheres actually a logo under all of that dust (yaymy first guitar from USA!).





Frets look much better. Probably could use another good cleaning later, but its much better now.










The board looks like it could use some more TLC, but it feels stable for now. Check out the painted on inlays :winning:.









Strung up and ready to go. 















The whole family that I have in active duty.

I must say that after I tuned it up that it sounded pretty nice. It sounds in the middle of the tone chart acoustically, not too bright and not too warm. The pickup is quiet as hell, which doesnt really surprise me seeing how old it is. I needed to turn up my volume close to 10 to hear anything on my clean and chorus channels on my POD. It sounds nice though once you can hear it. Its definitely something new to me. 

While cleaning all of the hardware, I looked at the wood of the neck in one of the screw holes and it looks like mahogany. I have no idea of what the body is made of. 

Prior to receiving this guitar, I wasnt familiar with anything from this company. After some quick searching, I have seen the same model but not the same paint job. 

Well, there ya go. All joking aside, I'm glad to give this guitar a new home and I'm excited to have a guitar that gives me a sound and vibe I'm not to familiar with. If anyone is familiar with this brand and/or this model, any info is appreciated.

Edit: Upon closer inspection, I realize that I spelled 'Harmony' wrong in the title. I guess hooced on fonics didn't reely help. Eh, whatcha gonna do? Oh well.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 21, 2011)

Haha, good show, sir.

You can actually change the thread title until after 30 minutes of the thread being active.


----------



## Volsung (Jun 21, 2011)

Fixed. Thank you, sir. 

Must go play now, no time to read .


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks cool! How is the tension?

My friend once found a similar guitar but the tension was really screwed up, wasn't playable anymore.
Tension looks good on yours though.


----------



## Volsung (Jun 21, 2011)

To be honest, I could use a bit more tension. Thicker strings will fix this no problem, but I think I'll keep the strings I have on it for now to break the monotany of my other guitars.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 24, 2011)

This is an archtop guitar. Harmony/Silvertone/Kay and the other Chicago based guitar companies put them out in catalogues (Sears etc.). The Hollywood and Broadway Harmony's were made in the mid to late 50s into the 60s, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Volsung (Jun 28, 2011)

Trespass said:


> This is an archtop guitar. Harmony/Silvertone/Kay and the other Chicago based guitar companies put them out in catalogues (Sears etc.). The Hollywood and Broadway Harmony's were made in the mid to late 50s into the 60s, if I remember correctly.



Thank you.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, those guitars are rubbish from a professional point of view, but I have a bunch just like it--$30 pawn shop treasures--and I love them all to death. Most of them aren't even build with proper woods. I don't care, they're great.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 28, 2011)

I think your guitar has either cocaine or asbestos on it...

Very cool guitar.


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome Guitar (Collection), keep it up!


----------

